# Can you remember your life's ski/board quiver?



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2014)

Most people can remember every car they've owned.  I bet I'm not alone in that I can remember all the skis I've owned, what size they were and the approximate years I got them.  For whatever reason, ski equipment has always registered in my mind the same way that cars have over the years.   

Cheap used 140cm Fischers' - started skiing in 1982 and skied these for 2 seasons.
Kazama- 155 cm - first new to me skis in 1984.  Fond memories of my dad buying these skis for me at Strands ski shop in Worcester just before Christmas.  For those who don't remember Kazama, they had 5 holes in the tips based on a theory that the holes would let air travel through and make the skis faster. :lol: 
Rossignol - 165 cm (3S? Gray with Black Stripes)  1986
Burton Elite 150 snowboard complete with split tale and metal fin on the bottom because snowboarding was the new cool sport and I had to try it.
Dynamic VR27 175 cm 1987
Rossignol 4M 185 cm 1989
Rossignol 4S 200 cm 1991
Rossignol 7G 207 cm 1992
Salomon 3S 197 cm 1993 - got these because Plake was skiing them, one of the 1st Salomon skis and and all new foam core and cap design - broke two pairs that season
Salomon 4S 204 cm 1994 - same design as the 3s only longer turning - broke two pairs of these too.
Dynamic VR 27 - 195 & 200CM  1996  both these skis were a few years old, but unwrapped and new; bought at Ocean State Job Lot on Cape Cod before I went to UVM. These were what I skied throughout college.
Rossignol Axiom 184 cm - 2000 - one of the first true powder skis - 110 under foot - I still haven't retired these skis and rode them a few times this season.
Rossignol Bandit 1X - 185 cm - 2002
Roggignol B2 174cm - 2006
Rossignol BX 176cm - 2007
Volkl P40 188cm skis - 2008 - early 2000s ski.  My dad's last set of skis that he only rode a few times.  They were in his attic in Florida and after hearing me bitch about my Rossi's sucking on ice, he mailed them to me.  Skied them a few times.  Still got them for nostalgia / memories of skiing with my dad as a kid.
Fischer Motive 84 175 cm 2011 - still my daily driving hard snow ski
High Society FreeRide 179 cm 2011 - only set of skis I've never liked.  
Nordica Vagabond 177 cm 2014 - new Powder ski to finally replace my old Axioms.

I actually still have all 10 pairs of skis I've owned dating back to 1996.  When I get around to it, I plan on turning the 8 retired pairs into some kind of lawn furniture. 

So, can you remember your life's ski/board quiver?


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2014)

Not with the detail you do. I dabbled in skiing between age 20 and 34, I guess. So skis lasted a long time. During that period I had:

Fischers

K2s

Volants (my first shaped skis, I handled them poorly)

Then I got into it a bit more. 

Dynastar Legend 4800

Dynastar Contact 10 ST

Dynastar Legend 8000

K2 Public Enemies

Line Prophet 90 (in a 186, which was a mistake. Hated them and sold them after 4 ski days or so)

K2 Hardsides

Volkl Kendos 

Going to buy Blizzard Brahmas over the summer.  Maybe some pow boards, too.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 23, 2014)

Wow that is cool. I can't do that, but I can do it with the dirtbikes I've owned. I remember being a bit younger and hearing my dad talk about his history with bikes and what he owned and when he owned the bike. It's quite the list to rival yours deadhead! Props to you!


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2014)

Cool thread, DHS.  I may have a few holes in this list, but I will try and do my best.  

My first skis were wood (with metal edges of course), hand me downs from my brother.  Unfortunately, I cannot recall the brand.  I have a bit of a hole and don't remember a few different pairs when I was young.  They were all hand me downs from my older brother.  Then, when I was around 12, I got a pair of Rossi Freestyle J's with Nordica boots and Salomon 444's. That set up was brand new when I got it and helped my skiing move to the next level.  The next pair was, I think Olin Mark VI Comp Sl.  I had a pair of Kastle's, I think RX4 or something. They were a race ski that was yellow with some black stripes.  Then I had some Volkl's: the PX9's, a sl ski and Volkl Explosive "R", which was a GS ski.  I had a pair of Atomic Arc Sl.'s which had a cap construction. Then Atomic BetaRace 9.20's, my first shape ski. Dynastar Mythic Rider and 2012 Dynastar legend 94's which I just got on ebay.


----------



## makimono (May 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Rossignol - 165 cm (3S? Gray with Black Stripes)  1986



3G it was a GS ski, I had the Grey & Black 4S which was the SL version (the model before the famous teal ones of the same name)



> Salomon 3S 197 cm 1993 - got these because Plake was skiing them, one of the 1st Salomon skis and and all new foam core and cap design - broke two pairs that season
> Salomon 4S 204 cm 1994 - same design as the 3s only longer turning - broke two pairs of these too.



wonder how many Plake broke!...he shoulda stayed with K2  although I broke a pair of their early crappy cap skis too...


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 23, 2014)

Wow....Is this all from memory or did you write them down?


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

I have to admit I do not remember models or lengths on some of my skis but here is a shot at it.

early 70's Greenbrier - need to double check they are in our liviing room
1978 Kneissl recreational skis (Black) 
1981 Kastle RX 205s 
1989 - 1996 did not ski
1997 Atomic Beta Ride 198s
2000 Dynastar Max 8 183s
2005 Salomon GS 178s
2009 Volkl ChopStick 175s
2010 Rossignol Phantom SC87 179s

My skis are all over the place - generally due to availability the Salomon GS and the Volkl ChopStick were free and the Rossignol Phantom I won.  The Atomic Beta Ride were a hand me down more or less as I was getting back into skiing.  I bought another pair of skis shortly after those but can't recall brand or model.   The first skis are me hand me downs and used them to ski on hills need by which got me interested in skiing. Years are approximate.


----------



## buellski (May 23, 2014)

I think this covers it:

1985 cheap Fischers 180cm for Christmas (first year I got serious about skiing)
1988 K2 KVC Comp 200cm
1989 Olin Ultra SL 200cm
1989 Dynastar Vertical 195cm
1983 Used Atomic ARC RS "Red Sleds" 215cm
1990 Elan Comprex S 200cm with neon pink Geze bindings!
1993 Rossignol 7XK 205cm
2003 Volkl 6 Star 180cm (first shaped skis)
2004 Volkl P60 165cm
2012 Blizzard Bonafide 180cm
2014 Blizzard Bonafide 180cm - replaced previous pair due to delaminating top sheet

I worked at a shop in the late 80's so I was able to pretty much get new skis each fall after selling the ones from the previous season. Life was good!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Wow....Is this all from memory or did you write them down?



From memory.  My skis have always just stuck in my head like the cars I've owned.



makimono said:


> 3G it was a GS ski, I had the Grey & Black 4S which was the SL version (the model before the famous teal ones of the same name)



I guess it was the 4S then.  They were dark grey with kind of black striping.  Not the original white 3Gs.  Couldn't recall if they shared the same name as the teal 4S.


----------



## jimk (May 23, 2014)

Cool thread.

My ski timeline, lot of years, but few skis:
All skis bought new unless otherwise noted.
1967-1968 no name brand (wooden skis, ~175 cms)

1968-1972 Fischer (red&white striped, Cubco bindings, 190cms)
 
photo Blue Knob, PA 1969, _moi_ on right

1972-1978 Yamaha Hi Flex (blue&white striped, 195cms)
 
photo Killington 1975

1978-1993 Dynastar (black/blue/green, 185cms, 400 ski days:-o)
 
photo Hunter 1985.  Perhaps my favorite skis ever, these were my one ski quiver from 1978-1993!

1993-2002 Blizzard (black/red/green, 190cms, last straight ski)

2002-2006 Fischer XTR Carve Plus (black, 183cms, acquired previously used, first shaped ski)

2006-present Fischer RX8 (orange, 175cms, acquired previously used for a dollar a centimeter)
 
photo Wisp, MD 2006, skis foreground

2010-present Volant V2 CHUBB, 175 cms (acquired previously used, 2004 vintage)

photo Loveland, CO 2014

2011-present Stockli Sidewinder-L 170 cms (170 cms)

2013-present Nordica Burner Evo (170cms)
photo:  see avatar


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2014)

Jim, your '85 backscratcher is sooo classic. I love it!!


----------



## makimono (May 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess it was the 4S then.  They were dark grey with kind of black striping.  Not the original white 3Gs.  Couldn't recall if they shared the same name as the teal 4S.



Could have been 3G...Rossignol made them in grey and black for only a couple years before they reintroduced them as the Teal 4S and White/Purple 3G.

The only difference in look between the early 3G and 4S was the 3G had a red stripe with white writing across Rossignol and the 4S had a white stripe with red writing. I'm not really a ski geek (well, maybe I am) they were just my favorite skis of all time.

Original 3G:




Me on my super awesome 4S:


I skied those from age 15 (above) to half way through college when I snapped a tail at Red Lodge, MT...then I mounted them on the wall that's how awesome they were. The Teal ones didn't quite have the magic for me.


----------



## Rambo (May 23, 2014)

I had a pair of Rossignol 3G's, 205cm from 1984 to 1997... After 13 years they went FLAT and wouldn't turn. They were fast and stable, and did great medium radius turns.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

Oof. Tough. 

I don't remember when was really young. 

K2's (unknown... 1990 - 1998?) 
Atomic Beta Ride 9.22 (1999 - 2010 got my use outta those!) 
Atomic Crimson Ti (2010- Present)
Line Sir Francis Bacon (2010 - Present)

My quiver is significantly smaller than y'alls.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2014)

makimono said:


> Could have been 3G...Rossignol made them in grey and black for only a couple years before they reintroduced them as the Teal 4S and White/Purple 3G.
> 
> The only difference in look between the early 3G and 4S was the 3G had a red stripe with white writing across Rossignol and the 4S had a white stripe with red writing. I'm not really a ski geek (well, maybe I am) they were just my favorite skis of all time.
> 
> ...



definitely the 4S.  mine had the white stripe like the bottom picture.


----------



## boston_e (May 24, 2014)

This will be by sketchy memory... I don't know if the dates are exactly right.

Skis:
Pre High School: always rented
High School 1985-1989: unknown model of Hagans 185cm (???) white in color
Didnt ski much in college so always demoed / rented
1994: K2 Extremes 193cm (????)
1999: K2 Fours (red white and blue ones)... I think they had some LED dampening light gimmick.  First shaped skis for me
2002: K2 Axis ... Snapped this pair
2003: replacement K2 Axis
2006: Solomon Foils
2011: K2 apache recon

Snowboards:
2000: Morrow ... Don't remember the model
2003: Nitro Supernatural


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2014)

1977 something Rossignol ? Had a Ptex top surface white and red, made entirely of Phenolic foam with steel rods , can't remember the name ,broke em on the first run, Never saw them anywhere else 
1978 Rossignol ROC 160 cm orange white and black , broke em landing on top of someone who skied out of the woods while I was airborne
1979 Rossignol Freestyle 160 cm My Favorite all time skiis , should have had 170's, ripped the binds out doing aerials , heli coiled all the holes
1980  Olin 700's ,160cm , alittle to stiff for my tastes 
1980 something added K2 712 's 195cm , nice for skiing fast GS turns
1980 Hart Freestyle  170 cm ....Meh
2010 Kneissel Magic hat,180cm Found at Church yard sale for $10.00 Brand new in a bag, Fun ski very light just haven't skied them much
haven't been able to get  much info on them if anyone has beta would like to hear
2011 Rossigol B2's older ski but 2nd favorite ski, a little heavy but with Marker dukes 
I don't get out as much as I used to so my ski's last longer these days .


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 24, 2014)

I had a few years as a little kid, with either daily, or seasonal rentals.

In elementary school I got my first pair of MY skis.  Black Elan's (130cm)
Middle school I got some red Rossi's (160)
Middle school I got a pair of yellow/red ski boards
00' I got my first pair of shaped skis.  A leftover pair of Rossi Cut's in a 170.  Skied them thru freshman year of college.

This is when I started buying my own skiis.....
06' K2 Public Enemy (169) w/ Rossi Axial2
07' K2 Public Enemy (174) w/ Rossi Axial2
07' Rossi Mutix (175)
04'? K2 Axis (174) w/ M1000 (rock ski)
08' Scott Mission (178 ) w/ Rossi Axial2
08' Scott P3 (178 ) w/ Rossi Axial2
09' Scott P3 (178 ) w/ Marker Griffon
07' Rossi B-Squad (174) w/ Marker Duke
10' Line Prophet 90 (179) w/ Marker Jester
10' Scott P4 (181) w/ Marker Duke -(Transferred from B-Squad)
10' Atomic D2 GS (174)
11' Atomic D2 82 VF (174)
12' Blizzard Bushwacker (180) w/ Marker Griffon
12' Atomic D2 GS (179)
13' Volkl Kendo (177) w/ Marker Griifon - Broke sidewall and warrantied
13' Volkl Kendo (177) w/ Marker Griffon - Broke and warrantied
14' Volkl Kendo (177) w/ Marker Griffon
14' Rossi Soul 7 (180) w/ Marker Duke(transferred from P4) (Sent out for warranty)
14' Fischer RC4 (180)
09' Scott P3 (178 ) w/ marker Griffon
Early 90's based on graphix Atomic Jumping skis (258 ) w/ Marker Griffon (pond skim skis)

Next Year....
15' Rossi Soul 7 (180) w/ Marker Duke
15' Atomic Redster GS (178 )
15' Haven't chosen a everyday ski yet....


I think that is every thing.


----------



## Brad J (May 26, 2014)

Ok I am going to try, I started young 4 or 5 
58-62  they were red with strap binding
62 Northland mercury 150?
66 Hart holiday 175 
69 Hart jarvlin xxl 195 still have
69 Rossignal Strato 210 got used at dump as rock ski's during the 80's
72 Rossignal roc 550 ? 195
77 Rossignal ST650? 195
81 Rossignal CMV 195 
83 Dynaster SL coarse 204
84 Dynamic VR27 204 still have
85 Pre 1200 204 still have
86 Rossignal 4S 204
88 Rossignal 4S 204 Still have
99 Rossignal Power T 175
06 Volkl Allstar 168 sold
06 Volkl AC3 170 sold
08 Fisher WC  SC 165 still use early season
08 Fisher WC GS 175 sold
09 Fisher Watea 84 184 sold
10 Salomon sentinal 177 At set up still use
12 Rossignal WC masters 174   beer can race ski
13 Kastle MX88 178   current eastern daily driver
14 Kastle FX 94 176 current western daily driver


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2014)

Rambo said:


> I had a pair of Rossignol 3G's, 205cm from 1984 to 1997... After 13 years they went FLAT and wouldn't turn. They were fast and stable, and did great medium radius turns.
> 
> View attachment 12688



If you really wanted to old school Rossi "geek out" in that era, they also made the Strato, which instead of the black striping on those 3G's had blue striping and the red down the middle that said "Strato" on it.  I know that for a fact since I had a pair of those in about '83 or '84


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2014)

Here goes...

#1 - Rossignol Team 2's - my first pair of skis, complete with Salomon 222 binding's with safety straps (my parent's "upgraded" me to brakes the next winter  ) 160cm
#2 - My Dad's hand me down Rossignol Strato's - 175cm
#3 - My own new pair of Rossignol Strato's - 190cm
#4 - Rossignol 4SK's 207cm - I couldn't resist the teal skis! :lol:
#5 - Rossignol 3GK's 213 cm 
#6 - Rossignol 4Sk's 207cm - the VAS plate had rounded corners as opposed to the angular corners of my then trashed 1st pair
#7 - Rossignol 7Gk's 208cm - the silver and purple one's
#8 - Rossignol 7Sk's 205cm - the black and neon green one's
#9 - Rossignol 9X 9.3's - 198cm - my first pair of shaped skis
#10 - Rossignol 9X Pro's - 190cm
#11 - Volkl T50 Supersport 5 Stars - 180cm - I finally after about 20 years figured I try something other than a Rossi! 
#12 - Atomic B50 Metrons - 170cm - the tan/silver and maroon one's
#13 - Atomic B50 Metrons - 170cm - the maroon and silver ones after I ripped the edge out on my 1st pair
#14 - Atomic VF75's - 175cm - my current carving ski
#15 - Blizzard Cochise's - 185cm - my first full rocker "powder" ski
#16 - ????  Going to wait and see what get's added to this list this fall/winter  Thinking right now that a Head or a Stockli might be next in my life long quiver


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2014)

No way I can remember all the skis I've had the pleasure of turning, brand names is hard enough! Kniessel, Rossignol, Dynamic, K2, Olin, Fischer, Volkl, Blizzard, Kastle, Pre, Atomic and Elan. Pretty sure I'm missing a few.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2014)

Hmm, Older stuff is fuzzy

70's various kids skis and then a Pair of Olin Mark IV orange skis I had till early 80's
80's Fischer SC4 190 I think.
Late 80s Fischer RC4 GS version I think 200's
K2 TNT's a GS ski 205's
Early 90's was K2 Extreme, managed to keep them until 96 or so. 204s
These were random skis I got from a rep Fischer Plasma Edge, they were some kind of Fischer Slalom ski with this marketing skin on them. They were cheap and skied great.
1997 K2 Merlin V first shaped style ski I had. Loved these and they still sit in the basement. Skied them for many years.
Had a couple years in early-mid 2000s where I didn't ski much if at all.
2005 shook off the funk and jumped back in.
2005 Elan RipSticks, 178 I think and WJennes is still skiing them.
2008 Fischer Watea 94 186 (just sold this season)
2009 Fischer Progressor 9+ 175 (still have)
2011 Volkl RaceTiger GS 180 (Race ski)
2013 Rossi Soul 7's 188
2013 Fischer Watea 84 184

The last 4 skis there are the current quiver. Going to sell the Progressors in the fall.


----------



## bigbog (May 27, 2014)

A good blast from the past dhs,
The Solly 3S....rented a pair @SR in early 90s....a day or two following a ~14" dump = heavy EC pow.  Those things cured any fear of the fall-line...you could only reach ~5-8mph tops going down through that stuff....but afterwards...all it took was one beer at the Matterhorn and I could hardly find the door knob to get outside.   Must've spent an hour out there sleeping a little bit of it off to get back to motel room alive.


----------



## jimk (May 27, 2014)

I think one of the conclusions from this thread is that  prior to about 1995-2000 most recreational skiers "quivers" consisted of your newer/good skis and your older/rock skis unless you were a racer/competitor.  Stating the obvious, but building a quiver of skis didn't come about until the more recent developement of all the specialized shapes and sizes distinguishing carvers, powder, park, all mtn, etc.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 27, 2014)

I did not start skiing until 1989 and bought my first pair of skis in maybe 1991 which were an entry level pair of Elan skis.   Next up was a pari of Rossignols that had a cool green/blue color but I can't remember what they were called.  I do remember my next skis were Dynastar Speed SX's and they worked for a few years.   I then got a pair of Fischer RX8 and a few years later the Watea 78.   My daily ski for the majority of the past two seasons have been the Volkl Bridge.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2014)

jimk said:


> I think one of the conclusions from this thread is that  prior to about 1995-2000 most recreational skiers "quivers" consisted of your newer/good skis and your older/rock skis unless you were a racer/competitor.  Stating the obvious, but building a quiver of skis didn't come about until the more recent developement of all the specialized shapes and sizes distinguishing carvers, powder, park, all mtn, etc.



Probably true for most.

I was an early adapter to the concept of having a ski quiver.  Around Freshman year of high school I devoted all of my "earnings" towards buying new gear.  Spent all my lawn mowing money, working at the local farm, wherever I could find money on new gear.  I wanted the best gear on my feet for the anticipated conditions/style of skiing I planned on doing that day.


Rossignol 4S 200 cm 1991
Rossignol 7G 207 cm 1992

The 4S was the bump / short turning ski; the 7G for hard snow when there weren't any bumps to ski and I just wanted a stable ski to open up the throttle and fly down the hill.

Salomon 3S 197 cm 1993 -
Salomon 4S 204 cm 1994 - 

This pairing succeeded the Rossi's because it was supposed to be this new all the rage technology with Salomon's Cap design.  Plake was skiing them, Scott Schmidt was skiing them.......so the 3S was my bump ski, the 4S my "big mountain" ski

Dynamic VR 27 - 195 & 200CM 1996

The 195s were the SL version, the 200 the GS version.  Bought the 195s as a quick turning bumps skis, the the 200s as a hardsnow flyer.  Bought both pairs one summer because they were inexpensive with Dynamic disappearing from the market and because I had busted both models of Salomon a couple times and they were out of warranty.

then I went to college and for five years I didn't buy anything new becauce I had to pay rent and couldn't afford buying new skis without seriously compromising my beer money


----------



## gorgonzola (May 28, 2014)

havent been around here too much for awhile - fun thread though!

70's junior high: blue and orange rossi's 175's/look bindings/Nordica boots
80's hs/college: blue Hexcel's 205's/? bindings/? boots
90's: rd coyote's 210's/solly bindings/dachstein boots
00's: head super cyber-cross ti 185's/tyrolia sl100/Nordica  -  fist shaped ski
06: head iXRC 1100 177cm / tyrolia LD12's/ head boot    still in play for icy conditions and nastar
07: fischer riu 180cm twin tips/ fischer x 10 - felt the need for a "wider" ski an a "quiver"
08: volkl racetiger sl 165 /atomic neox412 / head ltd raptor  - for beer league racing
11: dynastar legend sultan 85's 178 cm look px12 
14: TBD  - prophets or bonafides maybe?

bunch xc/xcd stuff too over the last few years


----------



## gmcunni (May 28, 2014)

k2 ? (orange with cubco bindings)







dynastar freestyle






K2 710






k2 712






k2 77






k2 kVC comp + K2 tnc comp











volkl 724






nordica afterburner






line profit 98






pics are not of actual skis


----------



## JDMRoma (May 28, 2014)

Well this time around

I started with Atomic Nomads for 2 seasons

My Volkl 2011 AC50s that I still have

2011 178 Volkl Gotama's Sold these for my Soul 7s

2014 188 Rossi Soul 7s Sold these for my Icelantics

New for this Season

2013 178 Icelantic Keepers with Marker Jester Pro's
2014 178 Volkl Gotama's with Marker Dukes.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2014)

1 and done for the Soul 7?  Did you not like them?


----------



## St. Bear (May 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Most people can remember every car they've owned.  I bet I'm not alone in that I can remember all the skis I've owned, what size they were and the approximate years I got them.  For whatever reason, ski equipment has always registered in my mind the same way that cars have over the years.



At the risk of derailing this thread, I can do this with ski trips I've taken.  I not only can tell you when, where and who I went with, but the conditions as well.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 1 and done for the Soul 7?  Did you not like them?



I wouldn't say I didn't like them but the cons outweighed the pros.
Fun ski but I bought it too long for my liking for tight Cannon tree's, that and they wouldn't fit in my Thule roof carrier and in my car the front seat had to fold down....Pita !

The only thing I didn't like was the top sheets were taking a beating with chipping, but other than that great ski
figured I could sell them and get top cash for them before the new ones are out


----------



## darent (May 28, 2014)

started skiing mid 90's on Blizzard Sport 14- 185, then went to K2 5500- 190. had a pair of Rossi Bandits- 174 forever, went back to K2 Recons-170 in 2007. Elan Speedwave 12-175 ,Blizzard Bushwackers-174 and Elan 999-180. still  use the 4 last named.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Fun ski but I bought it too long for my liking for tight Cannon tree's



I briefly wrestled with deciding between a 177 and 185 with the Nordica Vagabond's I just bought.  The Soul 7 had been on my radar all year and I was hoping to scoop up a pair in the off season for reasonable money.  Then I learned of the Start Haus Blem sale (thanks Puck It) and decided to go with the Vagabond due to similar construction and dimensions to the Soul 7 and the fact they could be had new for $349 shipped.  

I think I'll be happier with the 177 over the 185s.  Not that I think I'd have issues handling the 185, it's just I want something a little lighter and quicker for tight trees.  Also, the 177s actually measure about 181. They're a considerably longer than my 175 Fischers and even noticeably longer than my 179 High Society's.  I've read the 185s are more like a 189.  I did a bit of research into this and Nordica advertises the skis a bit smaller due to the shorter running length from the rocker.


----------



## Quietman (May 29, 2014)

Rossi Performer circa 1975
Rossi Rocs
Rossi ST
Yamaha ??  Delaminated at Doe Mtn in PA
Lange ??
Rossi 4S Remember demoing them at Mt Abram in 82, fell in love. Paid $325, most that I've ever paid for skis
Rossi 3G bought at a yard sale
Volkl Carver Vectris V31 183cm Bought as demos from Norm's in Keene nh for $275  1st shaped ski, carved groomers like a knife
Volkl Vertigo G30 168cm  Great for tight spots, trees moguls and carving. Handed me down by my father who is/was always searching for the perfect ski
Salomom X-Scream 178cm picked up used for $59 w/demo bindings at Building#19, love these skis but the edges are quite thin, have to be careful with them. Used them again this year and still really like them
Fischer RX78  170cm Hand me downs from Dad, Great stable carving ski, not bad in bumps, very versatile, used them at Cannon this April and almost kept up with Puck-it and JDMRoma and their double wide non-camber skis(I want a pair like their's)

I re-tried the 4s skis at crotch year and parted with them after 2 runs.  Used the X-Screams for the rest of the day and had a great time in the woods and trails.  I ski cheap, work part time at a local area for free passes, and never buy the newest skis and try to do well on what I have.

I still have all of the skis from the 4S's on, plus a lot of stuff for my kids, probably 20 prs. in all.  
Skiing does not have be an expensive sport!!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 29, 2014)

I was originally thinking about the Nordica's as well, the start haus deals were certainly great ! But by the time I was ready they were all sold out of the soul riders that I wanted. Also would have been happy with the Soul 7s if I could find a deal on the 180's but none to be had. So my plan now is I have the Full Rocker Gotama's for my daily driver and Rock/cam/Rock Icelantics for my powder days....maybe down grade my AC 50s for my Ice skates / thin cover days.

I think your right on the 177s, should be more fun in the trees if the 185s actually measure out to a 189


----------



## ceo (May 29, 2014)

The earliest pair I can remember are the Völkl Derbys I broke my leg on in 2nd grade. Before that I had various hand-me-downs from my siblings.
After that:
~1976: Rossignol Strato 105
~1980: Dynastar Starglass
1984: Rossignol FP
1992: K2 5200
2010: Völkl AC30

Yes, I'm only on my sixth pair of skis over the last 40 years. What's this "quiver" business?


----------



## makimono (May 30, 2014)

My first few pairs were handed down, then from about age 8 to 16 my Dad bought me a new pair every other year or so. After that I bought mostly used skis that were a few years old. Still have all of these going back to the '85 4S (except for the Ride snowboard) will have to take a line up pic...



1972 - Brand unknown - Blue with yellow bases, cable bindings - handed down from sister

1974 - Brand unknown - White with red stripes and crazy spring/clamp bindings that covered most of the ski - handed down from sister

1976 - K2 USA - classic red white and blue stripes - handed down from sister.

1978 - K2 Stingers 165cm - white with blue writing and Tyrolia bindings with brakes - probably a step down in model from the USA's but they were my first new skis!

1981 - Rossignol Equipe SM 185cm - GS race ski the model before the 3G. This was a LOT of ski for me at 11 years old but I really progressed a ton on them.

1983 - Burton Performer Snowboard - wood with detachable aluminum fins, had to take a test for ski patrol on the bunny hill at Nashoba before being allowed on the chair lift.

1985 - Rossignol Equipe 4S 195cm - Skied them hard for 8 years and snapped a tail dropping ledges in Montana, mounted on the wall of fame.

1987 - Sims Half Pipe Snowboard - had a real ptex base and metal edges but still had crappy playground bindings.

1990 - Atomic Arc 733SL 203cm - "J turn" slalom ski, good for skiing gates but sucked for everything else.

1992 - Rossignol 4S 195cm - The teal ones to replace my broken original 4S. Good ski but never lived up to the originals.

1994 - K2 SLC 204cm - Crappy cap ski, warranteed the first broken pair and didn't bother with the second.

1995 - Duret Free Monoski 195cm - mid 80's vintage that I bought new through a classified ad in the back of Skiing magazine, had been searching for one ever since seeing Plake rip bumps on a mono in License To Thrill. Delammed the tip after 8 fun years, mounted on the wall of fame.

2000 - 2005 - I scored about a dozen free mint condition skis from the town dump....crazy times...the only ones I kept and still regularly use for retro day are a pair of late 80's 205cm K2 5500's. 

2002 - Duret Legende Monoski 188cm - first new mono I bought, to replace the delammed Mad Cow

2004 - Yama Tool V2 swallowtail Monoski - carving mono, ripped out an edge.

2005 - Ride Profile 164 Snowboard - tried to get back into boarding but my left knee said no.

2007 - Duret Free Monoski 185cm - Mid 80's vintage bought used as a rock mono. Painted as the Mach 5 Mono for pond skimming.

2008 - Atomic Beta Ride R:EX 180cm - early 2000's vintage bought used.

2011 - SnowGunz Alpine Rocket Monoski 178cm - new company out of Chamonix making some really nice modern mono's

2012 - Volkl Gotama 190cm - 07/08 Tokyo Nights model, last year of the regular camber Got's

2013 - SkwalUSA Carver 171cm - Inline ski, this is a trench digging rocket ship, only have about 6 days on it, next year's going to be a blast...


----------



## Madroch (Jun 3, 2014)

Hart rabbit 140 elementary

Dynastar omestar 160 elementary

Rossignol FP 180 jr high 1980

Atomic team bionic sl high school 1985

20 years off...

Fischer rx6 170 2007
Dynastar twister 168 2009
Fischer wc rc 170 2011
Fischer motive 84 185 2012
Volkl racetiger wc GS 187 2013
Line sick day 95 179 2014

Still Use use all of the bottom 6


----------



## Madroch (Jun 5, 2014)

Must add that the line sick days  are the most phenomenal ski I have ever driven


----------

